# Blinking LED on fridge



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thetford N3000e --- Ran on gas for 48 hours. Then LED panel flashing giving code 1 error. Not working on Gas/12v or mains now. Removed fridge fuse for 24 hours hoping it would reset but panel still flashing even with fuse out. There is a AA battery pack just under the LED display but that revealed no batteries in it anyway.
This is a Rapido 666 from Brownhills and just 6 months old. I am going to ring them tomorrow but expect them to be booked up to the neck. Anyone had this trouble? Thanks Vicwo


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now this will show us if their after sales have improved as much as they claim. will watch this post with interest.

cabby


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

vicwo said:


> Thetford N3000e --- Ran on gas for 48 hours. Then LED panel flashing giving code 1 error. Not working on Gas/12v or mains now. Removed fridge fuse for 24 hours hoping it would reset but panel still flashing even with fuse out. There is a AA battery pack just under the LED display but that revealed no batteries in it anyway.
> This is a Rapido 666 from Brownhills and just 6 months old. I am going to ring them tomorrow but expect them to be booked up to the neck. Anyone had this trouble? Thanks Vicwo


I shall be watching this with interest as well as we have a 666 as well.
I must say I am finding that the heating/water heater settings need the main control panel switched off and on again to reset them if you make a mistake a pain in the a**.


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like the thermistor is faulty. This is a sensor that is clipped onto the fins in the fridge. Mine did this and it was just a case of unclipping the thermistor, unplugging it and fitting a new one. I got mine off the internet from Leisureshopdirect.com. Cost about £15.
Crimpleken


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've got a Dometic F/F in our Rapido.

When had a similar flashing light and it wasn't working on gas, but fine on mains and 12v.
Instructions in the manual gave the usual instructions for electronic kit that goes on the blink, 'turn it off and then turn it on again', hey presto it went back to normal operation.

Sorry it didn't work for you


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorted---- I was still getting a 12v feed to the fridge even though i pulled a 30amp fuse that was for the fridge on the board in the rear locker. I decided that this was a bit like mobile phones and sky boxes and the like. it wanted power taking away to reset it. I disconected the leisure batteries and the flashing stopped. after a 4 hour wait i reconnected the leisure battery and Bingo. Everything works fine now.
I suspect that because i had a reduced power from the leisure batteries after a couple of days without mains there wasnt enough healthy 12v to keep it happy, even on gas.
Brownhills offered me a slot withing 2 days of reporting the problem and to be honest the chap on the other end couldnt have been anymore accomodating. Thanks to everyone with their ideas. Vicwo


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would also contact Thetford direct, and have a word with their after sales guys, we dealt with Sean (I Think).

They will give you the low down, also give you the correct procedure to reset FF.

You may not need a visit to Brownhills !!


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Men is exactly the sme.had it looked at by qualified guy,error code one is the element.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

vicwo said:


> Sorted---- I was still getting a 12v feed to the fridge even though i pulled a 30amp fuse that was for the fridge on the board in the rear locker. I decided that this was a bit like mobile phones and sky boxes and the like. it wanted power taking away to reset it. I disconected the leisure batteries and the flashing stopped. after a 4 hour wait i reconnected the leisure battery and Bingo. Everything works fine now.
> I suspect that because i had a reduced power from the leisure batteries after a couple of days without mains there wasnt enough healthy 12v to keep it happy, even on gas.
> Brownhills offered me a slot withing 2 days of reporting the problem and to be honest the chap on the other end couldnt have been anymore accomodating. Thanks to everyone with their ideas. Vicwo


Did you use the small on/off button in the center of the display to switch everything off? I'm asking this in case I get a similar problem. 8O


----------

